# should I wait one month before trying again?



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

heh all,

I have just had an FET BFN and my clinic have said we can start again next month taking nose spray reading for fresh attempt no 4 in August. 

mentally i am fine going straight ahead into another ICSI as just want to get started again.  However for the past year we have only had two months where we haven't been on an attempt or pregnant.  Is is better for my body to have a rest of one month before starting again or doesn't it matter from a physical point of view??

just wanted to get your thoughts.  Am itching to start again but on the other hand obviously want to make sure physically give the embys the best chance.

thanks for any advice

mud
x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mud, 

I know what you mean I am always keen to get started again but having just had my 4th BFN the clinic now want to run some further tests to see if I have implantation issues, which I am glad they are looking into it before I waste anymore embys but also worried, I actually asked for the tests as concerned after 4 attempts with Blast I have never had a BFP. 

I can see you have had BFP's in the past so this wouldnt be the case for you, I agree your body may need a rest but I would trust the advice of the clinic and go for it as long as your happy they have looked into everything for you before starting again. 

Good Luck xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mudpuffin,  sorry to hear your FET didn't work, most clinics recommend 3 months between cycles, I know it's less for FET but I'd personally give your body a rest for a couple of months so that you can mentally and physically be strong enough to try again


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for your advice beachgirl and moonshire.  we are still thinking about what to do.  Want to get a full set of accupunture sessions in this month this time as well so will see.

Hi Moonshine,  

Definitely good to get everything tested.  We went through a series of tests after our last chemincal pregnancy but it came back all negative.  We are just awaiting the results of DH kyrotyping which is the only thing outstanding.  Obviously good that nothing else wrong but didn't really help with the answer why it wasn't working but was reassuring to find out everthing is telling us it shoudl work at some point.    In some ways just want to find out something else wrong so they can do something about it. Even though no suggestion of thrombosis my doctor put me on heparin this time as I believe it is one of those drugs that can belp with clotting and even if don't have clotting shouldn't do any harm so may as well take it. 

thanks again!


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mud

I know it's so frustarting when they just cant give you any reason's as to why it doesn't work, I have my appt today with the consultant so I am hoping he can explain what tests I need etc feeling so fed up of this battle.... 

Have you decided what your going to do yet? least if your on a FET you could do it natual if you wish? does your clinc offer this? I did my last 2 on a natural no drugs except pessaries felt much better the drugs make me soooo tired. 

Anyway Good Luck xx


----------

